

Dropbox leaves user accounts unlocked for 4 hours - mathiasben
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/06/21/dropbox.unlocked.wired/index.html?hpt=hp_bn7

======
ColinWright
From two days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2678576>

Lots of comments.

Here are some more related stories:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674369>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2675328>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2676630>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2678029>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2678163>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2679144>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2683430>

